# Hacienda - cancelación cuenta vivienda



## Matematic (1 Sep 2007)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer mensaje aunque hace ya un tiempo que os leo a diario. En siguientes posts ya iré detallarando mejor mi situación, ahora necesito vuestra ayuda.

Hace 3 años abrí una cuenta vivienda porqué dada mi situación personal pensaba que en un plazo de 4 años podría comprar vivienda. En estos 3 años mi situación personal ha cambiado (a mejor ), pero el mercado inmobiliario también ha cambiado (a peor . 

Tras de vivir yo sola de alquiler (hice mis cálculos y no quise convertirme en pepita esclavizada, preferí alquilar, aun con la oposición de mis padres), en estos momentos vivo con mi pareja en un piso que él compró antes de la burbuja y por el que paga una hipoteca muy razonable. 

Debido a que ya tengo resuelta la necesidad de vivienda y a que aunque la necesitara me niego a pagar los precios irracionales que piden por los pisos y que además creo que en los próximos años veremos bajadas importantes, mis probabilidades de comprar piso el próximo año han quedado reducidas a 0 prácticamente.

Es por ello que he decidio cancelar la cuenta vivienda. Y es aquí donde necesito vuestra ayuda. Aunque yo he hecho mis cálculos (me gusta tanto una hoja de excel como a Calculín ) me gustaría que alguien me dijera cuanto deberé de pagar a hacienda en la próxima declaración.

Os dejo datos:
- cuenta abierta en diciembre 2004
- desgrabados 9015 euros el 1º año (declaración 2004)
- desgrabados 9015 euros el 2º año (declaración 2005)
- desgrabados 3000 euros el 3º año (declaración 2006)
- cuenta cancelada en julio 2007

Creo que con estos datos es suficiente. Y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## << 49 >> (1 Sep 2007)

Hay que devolver las cantidades deducidas, y los intereses de demora. Aquí tienes un hilo donde se ha tratado el tema:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=16300

y en esta página puedes encontrar cuáles son los intereses de demora de los últimos años:

http://www.bde.es/infoest/a1801.pdf


----------



## Matematic (3 Sep 2007)

Gracias por contestar, pero es que yo ha hecho los cálculos, pero me gustaría que alguien los hiciera también para confirmar que lo he hecho bien .

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## House (3 Sep 2007)

Si mi falta de sueño no afectan a mis entendederas el año que viene cuando te declares con todo tu amor y pasión a Hacienda te calcularán la transfusión de sangre que les debes. Debes llevar las declaraciones de estos años para que el funcionario desayunador de turno haga los deberes.

Puedes elegir un pago a tocateja o dos pagos. No tiene mucho más misterio.


----------



## arrhenius (3 Sep 2007)

Hola, yo estoy en una situacion parecida, aunque solo llevo 2 años desgravando, estoy pensando si cancelar la cuenta y abrir otra nueva (asi el "palo" es menos gordo) para comprar de aqui a 2011 o jugarmela y ver si puedo comprar en 2009 (si en 2009 me echo atras me meten un palo bien gordo 


He hecho los calculos un poco a ojo,sin tomar fechas exactas, suponiendo que tanto la devolucion como mi pago seran por las mismas fechas (nada mas empezar la campaña de declaracion) he contado solo bloques de 1 año completo, es decir :

1350€ que me devolvio hacienda en 2006, lo he tenido 2 años completos en mi poder, en 2006 el tipo a aplicar es 5% y en 2007 los intereses son 6,25%

1350 que me han devuelto este año, los tendre en mi poder año al 6,25

Me sale 240€ de intereses +las devoluciones , en total unos 3000€ cancelandola a los 2 años.

(seguramente los intereses de 2008 sean mas altos y sea un poco mas, pero para hacerme una idea me vale)

he hecho un calculo parecido para tu caso, 3 años y me sale 400€ de intereses y 4660 euros en total


----------



## Bubble Boy (3 Sep 2007)

_Os dejo datos:
- cuenta abierta en diciembre 2004
- desgrabados 9015 euros el 1º año (declaración 2004)
- desgrabados 9015 euros el 2º año (declaración 2005)
- desgrabados 3000 euros el 3º año (declaración 2006)
- cuenta cancelada en julio 2007_


Ufff amigo, te va a doler el día que tengas que devolver esas cantidades. A ojímetro calculo que tendrás que pagar 22 mil lereles.

Piensa que lo que estás perdiendo es unicamente el pago de intereses(unos mil euros o menos), porque de otra manera ese dinero lo hubieras perdido.

¿Pero qué es esa cantidad comparado con meterte en una cipoteca? Un grano de arena en medio del desierto, haces bien cancelándola.

Un saludo y que te sea leve


----------



## arrhenius (3 Sep 2007)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> _Os dejo datos:
> - cuenta abierta en diciembre 2004
> - desgrabados 9015 euros el 1º año (declaración 2004)
> - desgrabados 9015 euros el 2º año (declaración 2005)
> ...




creo que no se ha explicado con total correcion y tu no sabes mucho de cuentas vivienda, ella ha metido 9015€ en la cuenta vivienda (que es maximo ) y se desgrava un 15% de esos 9000...

como ya he comentado antes, solo tiene que pagar unos 4000 y pico, de los que solo 400 son "intereses" , se podria decir que esos 400 son el unico dinero propio que va atener que dar a hacienda.. pero si suponemos que la cuenta vivienda le ha rentado al 3% por ejemplo en realidad, dinero suyol solo habra perido 100-200€


----------



## Matematic (4 Sep 2007)

Gracias por las respuestas,

Bueno, mis cálculos me dicen que serán unos 3500 euros aproximadamente, solo quería confirmarlo. Parece mucho pero en realidad es un dinero que yo no tenía, me lo había "regalado" hacienda en las últimas declaraciones.


----------



## ElCalvo (4 Sep 2007)

¿Que hacienda "regala"?..... pues no.... cuando Hacienda te da algo es porque te lo ha quitado previamente, por eso hablamos de devoluciones.

Al que no le han retenido nada, nada le devolverán....


----------



## Matematic (4 Sep 2007)

> ¿Que hacienda "regala"?..... pues no.... cuando Hacienda te da algo es porque te lo ha quitado previamente, por eso hablamos de devoluciones.
> 
> Al que no le han retenido nada, nada le devolverán....



A ver, no me has entendido. Lo que digo que me "regalan" es el dinero que me he desgrabado de la cuenta vivienda. Como finalmente no compraré una vivienda pues lo devuelvo, ese es el dinero que me han "regalado", no era mio. 

Esto no tiene nada que ver con las devoluciones que te puedan hacer por ejemplo por retenciones del trabajo. Ese sí es dinero que te han retenido de más y por eso luego te devuelven.


----------



## Nevada (4 Sep 2007)

*Yo también necesito ayuda, por favor, que alguien que sepa me responda.*

Hola a todos,

Estoy pez en todos estos temas, y tengo un problema:

Si firmo el contrato, se venderá la casa familiar. En principio me van a tocar 12 millones -que no recibiré inmediatamente-. Lo que me preocupa es que yo NUNCA he hecho la declaración a Hacienda, porque practicamente hasta ahora sobrevivia con trabajos temporales y precarios; en principio CREO que NO tenia que hacerla. Tal vez excepto el último año, que ya trabajé casi todo el año, etc etc -con un sueldo bajo, eh?-. Entonces, YO no tengo ninguna vivienda, vivo en una habitación sin ningún tipo de contrato.
Cuando reciba los doce millones -ahora recibiré dos, y dentro de un año el resto-, qué hago?? Tengo que declararlos como "incremento del patrimonio"??. Yo ese dinero lo quiero destinar a poder comparrme un piso en el futuro, SI BAJAN y puedo encontrar algo razonable para mi sola. Tengo 41 años, estoy separada, y en este momento todavia no he tengo trabajo fijo, aunque está al caer dentro de poco según me han dicho.

Podria NO declarar nada sin que se entere y me busque Hacienda??

Variaria en algo mi declaración SI me empadronasé en la vivienda familiar como si estuviera viviendo allí, a efectos de lo que tendgo que pagar a Hacienda?? Alguien sabe cuánto tendré que pagar de esos doce millones?? Contando que son primero dos, y luego 10 más.....

Los dos primeros me imagino que NO los tengo que declarar, no? Los pongo en mi cuenta de ahorro y ya está, no??

Qué me puede pasar si no declaro??

Una multa? Muy grande?? Pensad que ahora mismo Hacienda NO tiene mis datos, ya que no he hecho la declaración NUNCA.

Por favor, ayuda.

Me parece muy injusto que una persona que NO puede acceder a la vivienda como yo, encima tenga que pagar a Hacienda de un dinero que recibe y que quiere emplear en ese fin.

También había pensado que podria poner todo en una cuenta vivienda y así no tengo que pagar, no?? En ese caso, no tendria que hacer la declaración ni siquiera, no?


Por favor ayuda.


----------



## arrhenius (4 Sep 2007)

Matematic dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas,
> 
> Bueno, mis cálculos me dicen que serán unos 3500 euros aproximadamente, solo quería confirmarlo. Parece mucho pero en realidad es un dinero que yo no tenía, me lo había "regalado" hacienda en las últimas declaraciones.



No me habia dado cuenta de que el ultimo año no habias metido 9015€ , asi que mi calculo de 4000 esta mal, yo creo que tu calculo de 3500 puede ser correcto, o cerca.

Estoy de acuerdo en que hay que tomarselo asi, es un dinero que no es nuestro.. se devuelve y punto, lo que si es dinero perdido son los intereses (300 y pico euros) aunque si la cuenta vivienda nos daba un 3% pues el dinero TUYO que pierdes no es na


----------



## Bubble Boy (4 Sep 2007)

arrhenius dijo:


> creo que no se ha explicado con total correcion y tu no sabes mucho de cuentas vivienda, ella ha metido 9015€ en la cuenta vivienda (que es maximo ) y se desgrava un 15% de esos 9000...
> 
> como ya he comentado antes, solo tiene que pagar unos 4000 y pico, de los que solo 400 son "intereses" , se podria decir que esos 400 son el unico dinero propio que va atener que dar a hacienda.. pero si suponemos que la cuenta vivienda le ha rentado al 3% por ejemplo en realidad, dinero suyol solo habra perido 100-200€



Efectivamente, metida de pata mía. Ya decía yo que me parecía una bestialidad, pero 9015 es el maximo a desgravar.


----------



## Pink bubbles go ape (5 Sep 2007)

*¿Cancelar una cuenta vivienda y abrir otra cuenta?*

¿Me podeis confirmar si es posible cancelar una cuenta vivienda y volver a abrir otra previa devolución a Hacienda?
Muy agradecido.


----------



## pep (5 Sep 2007)

Pink bubbles go ape dijo:


> ¿Me podeis confirmar si es posible cancelar una cuenta vivienda y volver a abrir otra previa devolución a Hacienda?
> Muy agradecido.




si.

TITULO: IMPUESTO SOBRE LA RENTA DE LAS PERSONAS FISICAS R.D.LEG 3/2004 
CAPITULO: DEDUCCIÓN INVERSIÓN VIVIENDA HABITUAL 

SUBCAPITULO: CUENTA VIVIENDA 

REFERENCIA: 123577-REINTEGRO DEDUCCIONES Y APERTURA DE NUEVA 



PREGUNTA: 
Cuenta abierta en 2000, con pequeñas aportaciones que es cancelada en el 2003 y se devuelven con intereses las cantidades deducidas en los años 2000, 2001, 2002 y 2003. ¿Puede abrir una nueva en 2004 al no haber utilizado la 1ª y nunca ha sido propietario de vivienda?




RESPUESTA: 
Sí. Tienen derecho a la deducción por inversión en vivienda habitual las cantidades que se depositen en entidades de crédito, en cuentas que cumplan los requisitos de formalización y disposición reglamentarios y siempre que se destinen a la primera adquisición o rehabilitación de la vivienda habitual.




NORMATIVA: Artículo 69 TRLIRPF Real Decreto Legislativo 3 / 2004 , de 05 de Marzo de 2004 . 
Artículo 56 Real Decreto 1775 / 2004 , de 30 de Julio de 2004 . 
Consulta de la D.G.T. 2522 - 2003 , de 29 de diciembre de 2003


----------



## Pink bubbles go ape (5 Sep 2007)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## otilio (5 Sep 2007)

Nevada dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy pez en todos estos temas, y tengo un problema:
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, Hacienda *si* tiene tus datos, que nunca te hayan dicho nada es porque probablemente te salía la declaracion a devolver y para eso no te llaman. En segundo lugar, das pocos datos para lo que preguntas, si la vivienda familiar está a tu nombre, fecha de compra e importe de compra...


----------



## Matematic (3 Jun 2008)

Vuelvo a reflotar este tema, ya que se acerca la hora de hacer la declaración de la renta. Como no he comprado piso y han pasado los cuatro años de la cuenta vivienda tengo que devolver el dinero deducido. La pregunta que todavía nadie me ha sabido resolver es: *¿En que casillas tengo que poner las cantidades que tengo que devolver?*


----------



## Matematic (3 Jun 2008)

Y otra pregunta, si no devuelvo las deducciones ¿que posibilidades hay de que se den cuenta? ¿qué sanción tendría que pagar?


----------



## arrhenius (3 Jun 2008)

Yo he devuelto las deducciones de mi cuenta vivienda, he hecho la declaracion con el programa padre y ya la he presentado, es algo confuso pero creo que la he hecho correctamente.

La casilla que has de rellenar esta algo escondida, se llama "devolucion de deducciones a la que se ha perdido el derecho" (o algo parecido)

te pide la cuantia de la deduccion, y en que año, despues tienes que entrar en la casilla de los intereses y darle a desglose, ahi te pide la fecha exacta de cada deduccion, y el solito te calcula los intereses en funcion de los dias que hayan pasado.

yo llevaba 2 años con la cuenta vivienda y me salñieron menos de 300€ de intereses, asi que parece que no se sobran en exceso.


cuando llegue a casa si me acuerdo miro el numero de casilla exacto por si no lo encuentras.

en cualquier caso que quede claro que no soy un experto en irpf ni mucho menos, asi que si puedes contrastar todo esto con alguien mas, no estaria de mas.


----------



## ruralita (4 Jun 2008)

Matematic dijo:


> Y otra pregunta, si no devuelvo las deducciones ¿que posibilidades hay de que se den cuenta? ¿qué sanción tendría que pagar?



dos cosas: la primera desgravados, y la segunda, te sale bastante más de 4000€ con interéses de demora y demás, y se dan cuenta 100%, te lo digo de buena, muy buena tinta,...y puedes enterarte de las multas y son bastante sustanciosas... Suerte


----------



## arrhenius (4 Jun 2008)

ruralita dijo:


> dos cosas: la primera desgravados, y la segunda, te sale bastante más de 4000€ con interéses de demora y demás, y se dan cuenta 100%, te lo digo de buena, muy buena tinta,...y puedes enterarte de las multas y son bastante sustanciosas... Suerte



Yo conozco 2 casos de primera mano que no destinaron el dinero de la cuenta vivienda a la compra de una vivienda , y no les han cazado, eso si, ni con esos datos yo me he decidido a defraudar..


----------



## urisamir (4 Jun 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> Yo he devuelto las deducciones de mi cuenta vivienda, he hecho la declaracion con el programa padre y ya la he presentado, es algo confuso pero creo que la he hecho correctamente.
> 
> La casilla que has de rellenar esta algo escondida, se llama "devolucion de deducciones a la que se ha perdido el derecho" (o algo parecido)
> 
> ...



Confirmo absolutamente. La entregué ayer y estaba en la misma situación que Matemática. El programa calcula los intereses si le entras las fechas de devolución. Pero tranquilos, yo me hice los números, dados los bajos tipos de interés de los últimos años y los relativamente altos de ahora te sale a cuenta anular la cuenta vivienda y poner el dinero en depósitos de medio-alto interés, volviendo a declarar alguno de ellos como cuenta vivienda. En 2 años recuperas lo "perdido" sin contar la rebaja del piso que te quieras comprar


----------



## Matematic (4 Jun 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas

He hecho los cálculos con el programa Padre y me salen casi 4000 euros a pagar. Lo enviaré a hacienda y ya está, pero me interesaba saber que posibilidades hay de pillar a alguien. Es que la mayoría gente miente o envia el borrador tal cual sin mirarselo teniendo fallos y nadie les pilla. Tengo la sensación de que soy la única tonta que devuelve dinero a hacienda . En cuanto a las multas, ¿de cuanto dinero hablamos?


----------



## k-mad (4 Jun 2008)

Lo de que te pillen o no es un poco una lotería, ten en cuenta que somos muchos millones de ejpañolitos a rellenar papelitos para Hacienda y evidentemente no se van a poner a comprobar las 20 millones de declaraciones. Imagino que tendrán un cupo aleatorio y te puede tocar o no. También, ten en cuenta que cada vez más todo va informatizado, por lo que es mucho más fácil que cuando cotejan datos de banco, más nominas, más declaraciones anteriores, si hay algo que está mal enseguida les va a avisar y te van a hacer la paralela, entonces, ay de ti como hayas intentado defraudar, porque te van a pedir pelos y señales y como no les convenzan las excusas te van a crujir. 

A mis padres hace unos años (2 ó 3, no recuerdo ahora) les hicieron una paralela por una tontería, porque cambiaron de "gestoría" y el tipo que les hizo la declaración metió la pata al declarar el trastero como si fuera una segunda vivienda (inútil de él). El caso es que Hacienda muy cortesmente llamó a mis padres a pedirles explicaciones y tuvieron que ir varios días a la sede de hacienda llevando las escrituras del piso para demostrar que había sido un error de la gestoría. Al final no pasó nada, evidentemente, pero para que veas a que nivel por una tontería te pueden meter la paralela y crujirte.

Suerte con la declaración y no dejes de contarnos el resultado, así aprendemos todos


----------



## mousse (4 Jun 2008)

A quien pueda interesar:

las devoluciones indebidas por cuenta vivienda se declaran en la página 13 del PADRE, en las casillas 724 y 725. Tienen unos desplegables que se han de rellenar, como el de los intereses de demora, que se desglosan por ejercicios, y hay una parte que es devolución al estado y otra a la comunidad autónoma.

Yo he estado en el mismo caso, y he decidido devolverlo. Así duermo tranquila, y cuando tenga claro que me puedo comprar una casa, entonces me la abriré de nuevo.


----------



## urisamir (5 Jun 2008)

Matematic dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas
> 
> He hecho los cálculos con el programa Padre y me salen casi 4000 euros a pagar. Lo enviaré a hacienda y ya está, pero me interesaba saber que posibilidades hay de pillar a alguien. Es que la mayoría gente miente o envia el borrador tal cual sin mirarselo teniendo fallos y nadie les pilla. Tengo la sensación de que soy la única tonta que devuelve dinero a hacienda . En cuanto a las multas, ¿de cuanto dinero hablamos?



Con 4000 Euros, te desgravas de nuevo un par de años y ya has recuperado 2700. Y el piso que quieras seguro que ha bajado más de 1300 Eur en estos 2 años.


----------



## Matematic (5 Jun 2008)

> Con 4000 Euros, te desgravas de nuevo un par de años y ya has recuperado 2700. Y el piso que quieras seguro que ha bajado más de 1300 Eur en estos 2 años.



Si es que no tengo intención de comprar piso. Hace 4 años cuando abrí la cuenta pensé que en cuatro años podría comprar y me fui de alquiler mientras. Pero mi situación personal ha ido cambiando, ahora vivo bien, no tengo hipoteca y no tengo ninguna intención de comprar a corto-medio plazo y menos con el panorama que hay en el sector inmobiliario. Así que si llega el día que decido comprar lo haré y ya está, nada de cuentas vivienda que te imponen fechas límite para comprar.


----------



## comparto-piso (5 Jun 2008)

para devolver las deducciones se de buena fuente que estan permitiendo para calcular los intereses que tienes que pagar que hacienda esta pasando que pongas como fecha en la que te devolvieron el 31/12. asi te ahorras algo en los intereses.


----------



## mousse (8 Jun 2008)

Lo flipo. Pero eso que comentas no es fiel a la realidad. Y me imagino que lo están pasando así para que el contribuyente no tenga que buscar las fechas en las que le devolvieron. Eso es falsear los datos.

Al final, siempre hay quien se ahorra pelas a costa de que los demás las pongan.:


----------



## comparto-piso (9 Jun 2008)

mousse dijo:


> Lo flipo. Pero eso que comentas no es fiel a la realidad. Y me imagino que lo están pasando así para que el contribuyente no tenga que buscar las fechas en las que le devolvieron. Eso es falsear los datos.
> 
> Al final, siempre hay quien se ahorra pelas a costa de que los demás las pongan.:



Lo de poner fecha del 31/12 me lo dijo uno de mis jefes en hacienda y a mi no me parece mal. Al menos esa gente devuelve lo que se dedujo. al que hay que crujir es al q intenta no devolver nada. 

Ademas hay que tener en cuenta que si la deuda con hacienda es superior a 3000 euros la sancion puede ser bastante alta.


----------



## hermes_ (11 Jun 2008)

cuando os referís a poner la fecha del 31/12, hablais de dentro de la ventana q sale, titulada "Cálculo DE INTERESES DE DEMORA", en la casilla correspondiente a "Fecha Inicial"???
al hacer ese cambio, sí q me recoge menos intereses a devolver ahora, espero q sea así!!
Por otro lado, comentar q, una solución para contrarrestar la devolución de la cta. vivienda en 2007, sería haber abierto otra, en otra entidad bancaria x ej.,con el máx. permitido 9015€, y así, compensar de alguna manera la elevada devolución. Yo al menos así lo he hecho, y tengo q pagar 1300€ menos.
saludos.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (12 Jun 2008)

Para lo que se plantea en este hilo, existe un post bastante detallado de alguien que ya ha pasado por la cancelación de la cuenta vivienda.

En los primeros mensajes parece que iba a destinarlo al final para comprar una vivienda, pero de alguna manera vió la luz (quizá burbujeó a tiempo  ).

El caso es que en los últimos mensajes (el post entero sólo ocupa una página) detalla todos los números que ha hecho y debe andar contento porque parece que se ha ahorrado un buen pastón.

El post en cuestión está en otro foro:
http://www.inverforo.com/foro/vivienda/3463-cuenta-vivienda-plazo-se-acaba.html

Es la 3ª entrada en google si pones las palabras a buscar:
cuenta vivienda plazo se acaba


----------



## pepsi-boom (16 Jun 2008)

Buenas a todos, tengo una cuenta ahorro que deseo cancelar pero no se cual es la cantidad a desgravar porque no encuentro las declaraciones de otros años . La cantidad que he ido ingresando cada año han sido 9000 euros. ¿Como podría saber cuanto es el dinero a devolver? Para esto soy bastante torpe ayuda por favor


----------



## arrhenius (16 Jun 2008)

pepsi-boom dijo:


> Buenas a todos, tengo una cuenta ahorro que deseo cancelar pero no se cual es la cantidad a desgravar porque no encuentro las declaraciones de otros años . La cantidad que he ido ingresando cada año han sido 9000 euros. ¿Como podría saber cuanto es el dinero a devolver? Para esto soy bastante torpe ayuda por favor




se desgrava el 15% hasta 9015€, si metiste 9000 es el 15% de 9000, pero si la cuenta te daba intereses es posible que con ellos llegaras al maximo (9015€)

bajate el programa padre, ve a la casilla de devolucion de desgravaciones a la que se ha perdido el derecho e introduce las cantidades.


----------



## firefly (19 Jun 2010)

Me dispongo a devolver a hacienda las deducciones por cuenta vivienda. Miedo me da eso de las fechas. Pretendí hacerlo por teléfono pero me dijeron que tiene que ser con el PADRE por internet. Yo no sé en qué fecha me devolvieron cada deducción. Podría mirar el historial del banco pero del primer año no creo que lo pueda averiguar, en ese caso preguntaré si se puede hacer lo que decía un forero, poner el 31/12. Sí que lo hacen complicado, ¿por qué tengo que introducir esas fechas, que puedo desconocer o me puede costar trabajo sacar, si ellos ya las tienen?

La cuenta la abrí en 2005 con lo que habría caducado en 2009, pero por la prórroga que dio el gobierno caduca este año. Aun podría esperar un año más y devolver el dinero en 2011 pero si ya sé seguro que en lo que queda de 2010 no voy a comprar es mejor cancelarla cuanto antes para reducir los intereses.


----------



## liamdro (20 Jun 2010)

Mi caso es que abrí la cuenta en el 2006 y ahora o me compro piso antes de que acabe el 2010 o supuestamente tendré que devolver todo lo que me han dado (unos 5.000 euros) más los intereses. ¿Cómo se supone que los tengo que devolver? ¿Me los cobra hacienda directamente? ¿Cuánto tendré que pagar de intereses? Gracias.


----------



## firefly (20 Jun 2010)

Me bajé el programa PADRE y estuve mirando esta parte. En la página 13 están las casillas 724 y 725 que se llaman "deducciones perdidas en 2009" o algo parecido. Es ahí donde debes introducir estas cantidades. Tienes que poner la cantidad total deducida y desglosada por ejercicios fiscales y por tramo estatal y autonómico. Estos datos los tienes en tus declaraciones de años pasados. Yo los guardo impresos pero si los hubieses perdido puedes verlos en la web de la aeat con certificado digital. Allí tienes estos datos perfectamente claros.

Todavía falta calcular los intereses de demora, esto está en las casillas siguientes, Debes poner la fecha de inicio y fin de este "préstamo" que te ha hecho hacienda. La fecha de fin, según el manual de la renta, es el día que presentarás la declaración. Si lo vas a hacer desde el ordenador pues pones el día que creas que la presentarás efectivamente. Supongo que día más día menos no importa tanto. La fecha de inicio ya es algo más complicada. De los dos últimos años he podido ver los movimientos de mi cuenta bancaria y sé qué día exacto cobré la devolución, pero de años anteriores no puedo consultarlo. En la web de la aeat, donde tienes tus declaraciones antiguas, puedes ver una fecha, que no es la de cobro de la devolución, sino la de presentación; probablemente con eso valga. Alguien decía en el foro que hacienda acepta que pongas como fecha el 31 de diciembre de ese año. De ese modo el tiempo transcurrido, y por tanto los intereses devengados, son menores. Estas dudas es mejor consultárselas por teléfono.

Los intereses no son desorbitados, son el 5 o 6%. Si te has deducido el máximo desde 2006 te saldrán unos intereses de aproximadamente 500€. Pero, como te digo, el programa PADRE te lo calcula perfectamente.


----------



## lark (20 Jun 2010)

Yo estoy en la misma situación. En enero de 2007 abrí la cuenta ahorro vivienda, y durante 2007, 2008 y 2009 he ido haciendo las aportaciones máximas (9015€). Este año, entre el panorama inmobiliario, y que mi situación ha cambiado y ya no me es necesario, al menos a medio plazo, adquirir una vivienda en propiedad, estoy pensando en devolver las cantidades.

El tema es, si yo durante este último año, 2010, no aporto NADA a la cuenta ahorro vivienda, supongo que el panorama es el siguiente:
-En la declaración de hacienda del ejercicio de 2009-->Hacienda me devuelve el 15% de los 9015€ aportados durante 2009
-En la declaración de hacienda del ejercicio 2010-->Hacienda no me devuelve nada por que durante 2010 no he aportado nada.

El tema es, ¿en que momento tengo que declarar las cantidades a devolver? En la declaración de 2010? ¿2011?

Otra cosa, si yo en la declaración del ejercicio de 2009 decido devolver las cantidades aportadas hasta la fecha (ejercicio de 2007 y 2008), ¿podría hacerlo, teniendo en cuenta que en el ejercicio de 2009 he aportado a la cuenta ahorro vivienda los 9015€ correspondientes?

Y por último. Si decido jugármela con hacienda ¿cual sería la multa que me caería en caso de que me pillaran?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## firefly (20 Jun 2010)

Hola otra vez
Yo soy tan experto como vosotros. Todavía no he presentado mi declaración. Sólo cuento cómo creo que funciona esto.

Lark, si estás seguro de que quieres cancelar la cuenta pienso que te conviene hacerlo ya. Que el año pasado ingresases 9.000 es irrelevante: mientras no le digas a hacienda que lo hiciste, y por tanto pidas tu 15% de vuelta, es como si no los hubieras depositado. Por lo tanto, yo CREO que puedes devolver las deducciones aportadas en 2007 y 2008 y no dices nada sobre la de 2009 (porque no te has deducido nada, es evidente).

Yo CREO que ahora en 2010 puedes cancelarla pero, si no lo haces, en 2011 será obligatorio a no ser que compres vivienda este año.

Sobre la multa no tengo ni idea. Pero piensa que los 2800€ que hacienda te "perdonó" en realidad nunca fueron tuyos, y que los intereses de demora son una cosa de nada. Yo no me la jugaría.


----------



## firefly (22 Jun 2010)

He consultado a hacienda y me dicen que perfectamente se puede cancelar la cuenta y devolver las deducciones antes. Lo que también me han dicho es que en las casillas donde se calculan los intereses de demora hay que consignar LA FECHA EXACTA en que se cobró esa deducción. Yo le dije a la persona que atendía al teléfono que no guardo los movimientos bancarios de hace cuatro años pero fue inflexible: ¡E-XAC-TA! Le dije que lo intentaría averiguar. La verdad, no creo, sinceramente, que sean así de estrictos al revisar las declaraciones. Tal vez por teléfono te ponen en el caso peor.


----------



## Crisistunidad (22 Jun 2010)

Un par de apuntes.

Se tienen cuatro años naturales desde la apertura de la cuenta. Antes de ese tiempo se puede devolver voluntariamente la pasta a la AEAT, por el procedimiento que estáis diciendo. Si pasan los cuatro años y no se compra vivienda, entonces se está obligado a devolver el dinero, por el mismo procedimiento.

En cuanto a las fechas, la Administración es muy estricta con esas cosas, así que yo no me la jugaría nada. Siempre puede ser que el programa o funci de turno no se lo miren, pero si tenéis las fechas exactas, mejor.

Si no la tenéis, lo intentaría por teléfono, llamando a la AEAT. Si no funciona, siempre podéis hacer un escrito en el que decís quien sois y qué solicitáis, y presentarlo en una delegación de la AEAT, por registro, a ser posible dirigido al departamento dentro de la AEAT que pueda llevarlo (ni idea).

Pedir cosas por escrito, en general, a la Administración, es un derecho que tenemos.

Sólo en caso de no conseguir las fechas yo pondría unas muy favorables a la AEAT, para que legalmente luego no os puedan exigir dinero que le podáis deber (en todo caso os la debería a vosotros).

Por supuesto, sólo son opiniones.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (22 Jun 2010)

firefly dijo:


> Los intereses no son desorbitados, son el 5 o 6%. Si te has deducido el máximo desde 2006 te saldrán unos intereses de aproximadamente 500€. Pero, como te digo, el programa PADRE te lo calcula perfectamente.




Sólo quiero comentar una cosa respecto a los intereses de demora, tema recurrente sobre el que se suele marear la perdiz dudando entre lanzarse a comprar o devolver las deducciones practicadas:

Los intereses de demora sobre las cantidades deducidas son:


Menores a los intereses descontados impuestos que te rentaría si tuvieras todo el dinero para pagar a tocateja.

Menores al coste del préstamo que fuera necesario pedir para la compra de la vivienda.

Menores a la pérdida de valor del inmueble desde la fecha de la compra por el envejecimiento del inmueble y porque la burbuja explotó llevando a lo que todos sabemos ::

Menores al coste de tener el capital inmovilizado (coste de oportunidad) y teniendo en cuenta que la venta será mucho más ardua que en el caso de hacerse como banco, pues los posibles préstamos de las entidades bancarias están restringidos para aquellos inmuebles que estas entidades tienen en su haber y que necesitan sacar de su balance, no así para pisos de terceros, lo que ahonda aún más si cabe en la pérdida de valor.

Recordemos que las cantidades deducidas son sobre porcentaje de un tope 9.000€ por año, máximo ¿4? que permite Hacienda. Por lo que no debemos cegarnos y picar con un cebo tan birria cuando de lo que se trata es de comprar un vivienda que tanto sacrificio conlleva.

Nadie regala nada y lo que Hacienda 'da' lo coge vía impuestos y puesto que la demanda es en cierto grado inelástica, esa posible 'ayuda' vía deducciones, en realidad se la lleva el vendedor, que reajusta el precio para sacar lo máximo que pueda. Las deducciones no deberían existir.


----------



## firefly (23 Jun 2010)

Finalmente he presentado la declaración. Pude por fin encontrar la cartilla del banco donde ya vi la fecha exacta en que cobré la única deducción que me faltaba por conocer.

A la vez tuve otra duda, y es que uno de los años cobré la devolución, con la deducción, bastante atrasada por culpa de hacienda. Así, en lugar de cobrarla en abril o mayo como es típico lo hice en abril pero del año siguiente, y me pagaron los intereses de esos primeros meses del año que se pasaba. Por lo tanto he considerado que la fecha más parecida a la efectiva sería el 31/12, puesto que aunque tuve el dinero más tarde, me compensaron con los intereses devengados.

Realmente creo que no se puede rizar más el rizo.

saludos y gracias


----------



## ignacio28 (23 Jun 2010)

entonces para los que nos caduca la cuenta este año, lo mas aconsejable en caso de no comprar es cancelarla lo antes posible por los intereses de demora?

una vez cancelada, es una buena opcion volver a abrir una nueva cuenta ahorro vivienda este mismo año para volver a abrir un nuevo periodo de cuatro años?

gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## firefly (28 Jun 2010)

Ignacio,
Si estás seguro de que en lo que queda de 2010 no vas a comprar es mejor que la canceles ya. Si no le tendrás que pagar a Hacienda unos pocos intereses más. No es tampoco una gran cantidad que te cambie la vida.

Si la cierras, que yo sepa, no podrás abrir ya otra porque desaparecen las cuentas vivienda, ¿Es correcto? ¿O se mantienen para rentas inferiores a 24.000? No sé si esto que pasa con las deducciones por compra pasa también con las deducciones por ahorro.

saludos


----------



## ignacio28 (28 Jun 2010)

firefly , ese es un tema que tambien es bastante confuso para mi, me han llegado informaciones de todo tipo, ojala algun ententido en la materia nos aclare el tema de si este año se pueden o no abrir nuevas cuentas ahorro vivienda y de sus caracteristicas o requisitos.


----------



## rodriGTI (1 Jul 2010)

Hola compañeros.
Vereis os he estado leyendo desde ya hace ya algún tiempo y quería exponeros mi caso para ver si me podeis echar una mano puesto que yo en estos temas soy muy torpe.

La historia es que quiero cancelar una cuenta ahorro-vivienda que abrí a primeros de 2007.
Metí muy poco dinero en ella, en estos 3 años habré ingresado unos 4600 euros y necesito cerrar la cuenta.
Tengo que ir a mi banco para que me la cancelen allí y luego comunicarselo a hacienda?
Lo de los recibos de las deducciones de la cuenta, no creo q los pueda encontrar así que no sé que haré. A lo mejor en el banco me pueden dar esos datos?
Y es un problema que ya haya terminado el periodo de presentación de la declaración de la renta de este año?

Cuando la cancelaríais vosotros? Cuánto antes?
Muchas gracias de antemano y ojalá me podais ayudar. Seguiremos en contacto. Un abrazo. Para lo q necesiteis, si está en mi mano ya sabeis donde encontrarme.


----------



## zeuxxx (14 Ago 2010)

ignacio28 dijo:


> firefly , ese es un tema que tambien es bastante confuso para mi, me han llegado informaciones de todo tipo, ojala algun ententido en la materia nos aclare el tema de si este año se pueden o no abrir nuevas cuentas ahorro vivienda y de sus caracteristicas o requisitos.




Yo también quisiera que alguien aclarase que es lo que va a pasar con las cuentas vivienda. Alguien sabe?


----------

